# New plum bowl



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I had to cut down a dying purple plum tree that was in front of my shop the last 19 years. I saved a few pieces from the trunk and decided to turn one this evening. The wood was pretty wet yet, which made if great fun to turn. Ribbons of wood were flying everywhere. I turned it pretty thin and it was drying out as I was turning it. Pretty neat. The walls are just under an 1/8", the bottom is about 3/16". I didn't put any lacquer on it like I usually do. I did buff the outside and a little that I could reach on the inside with the Beale buffing wheels. It has started to warp just a tad, probably more so by tomorrow morning. As long as it doesn't crack, I'll be happy.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is very nice! Plum you say, I'll have to find one of them. The personal touch on the bottom is nice too. Since you turn it wet, how long will it take to dry at those thicknesses? Will it be dry after you sand?


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That is some pretty wood. Nice work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

ACP said:


> That is very nice! Plum you say, I'll have to find one of them. The personal touch on the bottom is nice too. Since you turn it wet, how long will it take to dry at those thicknesses? Will it be dry after you sand?


The sides were drying as I was turning it. You would see wet spots appear and disappear as it was spinning. The bottom was a little damp. I didn't have any trouble sanding the sides, allthough I did change out the sandpaper a little more often than normal, just to make sure I had a sharp edge. It has dried out overnight pretty much now. It has warped a little more towards a slight oval shape. When you turn a thin wall and bottom, they dry out pretty fast. If I left it thicker, say 1/4" or more, it would have more than likely cracked.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Another beautiful piece of work!Gary


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Mike, that is beautiful. I love plum. My father in law gave me some pieces of plum and forgot about them. Thanks!!!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work as usual Mike. I hope to start learning about bowls soon, I'm just getting the pens down. Next is to try and get a little more detail in my pens then maybe bowls, candlesticks holders or bottle stoppers. I think your work and Itchy's good start got me more interested in turning. 

Oh by the way my wife says thanks for giving me something else to spend all the money on. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Great looking bowl Mike really like the contrast in the color. I have some burls that I would like to try, but I don't know if I want to cut them up and use them in some calls or try to make a bowl. I guess I have in the back of my mind something warping or cracking.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

nice bowl firehawk just watch you dont cut yourself on that edge :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

nerodiko said:


> great work, can yo show us more examples?


Hi Nero,
If you click on my username, then click on 'find more posts by firehawk', my other posts should come up with more of my pieces.
Thanks for asking,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*WOW,Mike,that is some beautifull wood,you done did good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful work. Will the color change much over time?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Streamwinner said:


> Beautiful work. Will the color change much over time?


Not really sure. First time I turned a piece of plum. I'll have to keep an eye on it.
Mike Hawkins


----------

